# (3) Utah Extended Archery Bulls



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thought I'd share some photos of the Wasatch Front bulls we were able to take during the 2013 Utah Extended Archery season. First is Gary Wilson's bull taken in mid-Nov. Second is Justin Finch's bull taken in early-Dec. And last is mine, Sean Morgan's bull taken in mid-Dec. This happened to be my very first bull elk and am proud to say it was with archery equipment. We all had grand dreams of taking one of the giant bulls we've seen migrate down into this unit, but with the brutal December hunting conditions we all made wise decisions to take the bulls we did and not eat tag soup!

Gary Wilson's 2013 Utah Extended Archery Bull Elk...


















Justin Finch's 2013 Utah Extended Archery Bull Elk...


















Sean Morgan's 2013 Utah Extended Archery Bull Elk...


















I'm so thankful to have shared these experiences with my good friends! We were all very fortunate to have filled our OTC tags here in Utah...









And Huge Thank You to my father, Ken Morgan for helping with the pack outs and being there with us! I cherish all the father/son moments we've had up on the mountain.










Sean Morgan
-Archery Wilderness Athlete


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Those are all great bulls Sean. I wish I would have gotten into the archery thing earlier. Now with kids and being busted up its difficult to even think about getting out and spending the time you are, let alone getting to it. I'm envious but always glad to see your success.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey BB. I have to congradulate you and your friends on some very respectable Bulls. Its been almost 10yrs since I hunted the late season for Bulls. Its funny I came across this post today. Just yesterday I was looking at some of my old stomping grounds and said to myself. "I should start hitting those Bulls again while I still have it in me." I know personally how hard you 3 worked for those Bulls and my hat is off to you.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

200"+ buck, 250"+ bull all on public land with a bow.

Utah hunter of the year!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Perty cool kid! Good job.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Guys kill smaller bulls than those during the LE hunts. Congrats.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice man!


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Excellent. Congratulations


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm very impressed. Nice work to all of you.


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

Followed your hunts on Ig, great job man!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> were these bulls all legally taken? i am hearing a rumor that may counter this. just sayin' i hope they were.


Yes they were all taken legally! Who ever spouted off saying they weren't is a fricken jealous LIAR!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lunker
I'd like to know who is spreading lies! Care to elaborate on what BS is being said and who is saying it? Or are you just going to carpet bomb us with your comment and leave?


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I know exactly where all three of those bulls were taken, and if they were taken with a bow it was legal. Bugleboy takes a lot of pics as the propagandist, but it's not necessarily where he's hunting.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Third photo down has a dwr officer in it. He's in snow camo his name is Wyatt. Sneaky bugger glad he has a strong back.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

c3hammer said:


> I know exactly where all three of those bulls were taken, and if they were taken with a bow it was legal. Bugleboy takes a lot of pics as the propagandist, but it's not necessarily where he's hunting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete


So your saying he faked where he killed those bulls by packing there dead bodies into an area where he's not hunting?


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> So your saying he faked where he killed those bulls by packing there dead bodies into an area where he's not hunting?


Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying


----------

